

Ask YC : create a user review generated website - yearsinrock

i wanted to create a user review generated website like yelp but for not for the same purposes ,but i t will be on similar lines ,+ its for a local thing so it will be pretty small.
So which cms should i use for it ,one thats clean and easy to use,as i have only used wordpress earlier ?
======
nreece
WordPress! It offers a wide range of extensions - plugins, themes, widgets
etc.

~~~
yearsinrock
isnt wordpress a blogging cms

~~~
nreece
Yes, but it can be easily extended into a complete CMS through its support for
pages ( <http://codex.wordpress.org/Pages#WordPress_as_a_CMS> ) and custom
forms ( <http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/cforms/> ).

~~~
yearsinrock
ok so can i create community driven websites like yelp from it?

~~~
nreece
Btw, you can also read this: [http://www.devlounge.net/publishing/things-to-
consider-when-...](http://www.devlounge.net/publishing/things-to-consider-
when-using-wordpress-as-a-cms)

